# Skiff Build



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice work! Cool little coat.

Can you talk about the middle of the cockpit area with the raised piece?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

yobata said:


> Nice work! Cool little coat.
> 
> Can you talk about the middle of the cockpit area with the raised piece?



I did that to try and add stiffness to the hull. I laid down a couple 1/2 x 2 stringers and bonded the floor piece to that. 17 oz biax.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Ended up going 8.5" on the gunnels.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Next up, 2 layers of 1700 on the top and bottom.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Late night in the shop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice work, looking good!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am curious if this is your own design or are you working off some plans?

Is this built all out of foam?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> I am curious if this is your own design or are you working off some plans?
> 
> Is this built all out of foam?


I drew it up myself. Already thinking of what I want to do different on my next one. Lol.

Every thing is foam except the bases the rod holders will be mounted to.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent. 
Great job and a lot of guts. Kudos


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Looking good, I like the fact that it’s your baby “design” start to finish! Makes the learning curve a little rougher but you will have a great understanding or a few ahha moments if you ever build from a set of engineered plans. Keep up the good work!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Looking good, I like the fact that it’s your baby “design” start to finish! Makes the learning curve a little rougher but you will have a great understanding or a few ahha moments if you ever build from a set of engineered plans. Keep up the good work!


Yea. It's been funny at times looking back at how I did something and quickly realizig how I should've done it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

trekker said:


> Yea. It's been funny at times looking back at how I did something and quickly realizig how I should've done it.


That’s how we learn though, your doin a fine job.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Today I routed and filled the spray rails on one side and glassed the other rail with 17 oz bi. Should have that side finished by Saturday and then I can flip the cap and start fairing.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

After 6 hours of sanding lastnight I was able to primer/paint the cap this morning. Still need to mount the engine jack, glue the cap down, wire the trailer and then finally go fishing.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

A little progress today. Mounted the jack with some 5200 and finally bonded the cap.

Hoping to install the hatch and trolling motor plug in the morning.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good! That sucker will never come off with 5200...I hope you like it!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

O'Douls?!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looking good! That sucker will never come off with 5200...I hope you like it!


Yea, kind of married to it now. Lol.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

yobata said:


> O'Douls?!


Yep. Swear, You put a lime in it and it's better than Corona. I've drank too much beer in my 42 years so I've resigned myself to real beer only while fishing or at deer camp.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

What did you use to put the cap on with? It looks awesome good job!!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> What did you use to put the cap on with? It looks awesome good job!!


I ended up using Sika. Dried hard as a rock. We will see.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> What did you use to put the cap on with? It looks awesome good job!!


Travis, since you have been using epoxy the whole time, why not just thicken some up and use that to bond your cap to the hull?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@yobata I was just asking him what he used. I have already glued my Cap on.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> @yobata I was just asking him what he used. I have already glued my Cap on.



What did you use, Travis ?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I used 404 west system and epoxy.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally done. Passed inspection. Gonna try to find some slime Thursday.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally got her out. Didn't slime her but had a nice musky blow my fly up 10 feet from the boat. Boat did well. Handled the chop well and stuck good while turning wot.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

trekker said:


> View attachment 61184
> 
> 
> View attachment 61186
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## nirv996 (8 mo ago)

Cool build!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

nirv996 said:


> Cool build!


Thanks. I'm currently repurposing an 80 year old factory and that boat has been converted to a lumber hauler. Serious utility.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you building the huron skiff?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> Are you building the huron skiff?


Yes Sir. When I get my ancient shop finished. Mixed/poured 18 bags of concrete today. Too old for that crap.

Shiuld be ready to roll in 45 days.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That's cool. Looked familiar. Are you planning on going in to production in that shop?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes Sir.


----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

Nice!


----------



## 97dimebryan (May 22, 2015)

This is turning out great!


----------

